# My first Lange - Lange 1 Yellow Gold



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum. I've been a huge fan of Lange and finally pulled the trigger on a 1998 Lange 1 in Yellow Gold Ref 101.021. I wanted to get one through the Sotheby's auction a few weeks ago but unfortunately I missed out by about CHF 2K. No worries! Luckily I found a great seller on Chron24.

I actually prefer the yellow gold on white dial than the new version with the yellow gold on champagne dial. It feels more elegant.

I think my next Lange will be the Zeitwerk.

Cheers!


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

Congrats! Gorgeous piece!!

Zeitwerk also with yellow gold? 😉


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Talk about making an entrance! Congrats on the stunning acquisition and welcome to WUS!


----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

Looking good 👌. Welcome to the site. Don't forget to post picks when you add that Zeitwerk to the collection.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

^^^ No kidding! That’s a hell of a way to board this crazy train!


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

diracpoint said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous piece!!
> 
> Zeitwerk also with yellow gold? 😉


I think it only comes in silver and pg? My ultimate grail is the Zeitwerk Minute Repeater though. 🤤


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

watchpanda said:


> I think it only comes in silver and pg? My ultimate grail is the Zeitwerk Minute Repeater though. 🤤


I think YG exists but pretty rare, ~ 30 made (according to Langepedia article)


----------



## MegaMilez (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice! Now you just need to source an Invicta and your collection will be complete.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

CFR's incredible spreadsheet indicates that the Zeitwerk was produced in yellow gold (reference 140.021) as a non-limited piece between 2009-2013.

Congrats, OP, on the beautiful piece!


----------



## dglessner (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow - great watch! While most forum participants can only afford to crave a Lange, you did it! Time for some vicarious living


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

weisscomposer said:


> CFR's incredible spreadsheet indicates that the Zeitwerk was produced in yellow gold (reference 140.021) as a non-limited piece between 2009-2013.
> 
> Congrats, OP, on the beautiful piece!


Good to know! I feel like yellow gold is really underrated!


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

dglessner said:


> Wow - great watch! While most forum participants can only afford to crave a Lange, you did it! Time for some vicarious living


Thank you and I feel incredibly privileged to be able to own one. I have been dreaming about this!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Welcome to WUS! All we guarantee you is - that won't be your last watch purchase. There are lot of bad influencers here who will goad you into buying more watches. 

Lange 1 is a grail watch for many here including me so I congratulate you for pulling the trigger! Wear it in good health!


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Great watch, welcome to WUS and wear it in good health!


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Congrats


watchpanda said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been a huge fan of Lange and finally pulled the trigger on a 1998 Lange 1 in Yellow Gold Ref 101.021. I wanted to get one through the Sotheby's auction a few weeks ago but unfortunately I missed out by about CHF 2K. No worries! Luckily I found a great seller on Chron24.
> 
> ...


your next watch definitely needs to be a panda


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

This is an amazing reception thank you all for your kind words! So happy to be part of this community. I have to work hard to earn my next Lange!


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

watchpanda said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been a huge fan of Lange and finally pulled the trigger on a 1998 Lange 1 in Yellow Gold Ref 101.021. I wanted to get one through the Sotheby's auction a few weeks ago but unfortunately I missed out by about CHF 2K. No worries! Luckily I found a great seller on Chron24.
> 
> ...


No moonphase complication? Meh!


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't want to alarm you, but I believe your Lange is broken. Both pics show the exact same time. Did you put a new battery in it and let it change in the sun for a while?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I just absolutely love the Lange 1 you selected. Great choice!


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow...that is a gorgeous piece.


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

teckel12 said:


> I don't want to alarm you, but I believe your Lange is broken. Both pics show the exact same time. Did you put a new battery in it and let it change in the sun for a while?


Haha all good! I got very excited after I received the watch and I only wounded it a little. So by the time I snapped the pics it was out of juice.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

watchpanda said:


> Haha all good! I got very excited after I received the watch and I only wounded it a little. So by the time I snapped the pics it was out of juice.


But really? An hour ago I took a 50+ year old Omega Seamaster out of the safe, didn't wind it at all, but it must have moved around a bit, as an hour it's still running. And your "Lange" isn't running. Sorry, not born yesterday.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

watchpanda said:


> Haha all good! I got very excited after I received the watch and I only wounded it a little. So by the time I snapped the pics it was out of juice.


I get your excitement with wanting to take photos lol, i find you need to wind the Lange a little more to break it in if it has been left untouched for an extended period. As long as yours keeps time for the expected reserve after being fully wound you are good


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Fun watch fer sher...  🎉


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

teckel12 said:


> But really? An hour ago I took a 50+ year old Omega Seamaster out of the safe, didn't wind it at all, but it must have moved around a bit, as an hour it's still running. And your "Lange" isn't running. Sorry, not born yesterday.


SMH

It ran down _before_ the pictures. And yeah, you can actually pick up and put down a manual watch without it running for an hour. Multiple times, even.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

watchpanda said:


> I've been a huge fan of Lange and finally pulled the trigger on a 1998 Lange 1 in Yellow Gold Ref 101.021 .... I actually prefer the yellow gold on white dial than the new version with the yellow gold on champagne dial. It feels more elegant.


HUGE congrats!! The 101.021 has a champagne dial. You can check the Historic Data tab on this spreadsheet for reference. Most yellow gold Lange 1 dials are either champagne or silver (like the amazing 101.022). Lange hardly ever used white dials, but they're VERY white and kind of look like enamel in person even though they're not. Here's a white dial Lange 1 made for the Italian market in a white gold case:











watchpanda said:


> I think it only comes in silver and pg? My ultimate grail is the Zeitwerk Minute Repeater though. 🤤





diracpoint said:


> I think YG exists but pretty rare, ~ 30 made (according to Langepedia article)





watchpanda said:


> Good to know! I feel like yellow gold is really underrated!


ZW in yellow gold was the 140.021. Demand for the YG model was very low.



teckel12 said:


> But really? An hour ago I took a 50+ year old Omega Seamaster out of the safe, didn't wind it at all, but it must have moved around a bit, as an hour it's still running. And your "Lange" isn't running. Sorry, not born yesterday.


How do (a) "But really?" (b) putting "Lange" in quotes (as if it's not a real watch) and (c) "Sorry, not born yesterday" add value? What motivated you to post that? I'm genuinely curious and hope you'll reply. Your comment stood out to me because we usually don't see those sorts of comments on this forum.

Now, to your point, see the hand on the right side of the dial that says "AUF" at the top and "AB" at the bottom? That's the power reserve indicator. The watch isn't running when that hand is all the way at the bottom, on "AB," which it is in both of the OP's pics. If that hand were in a higher position more towards "AUF" (and if the crown wasn't pulled out), then your observation would be correct.


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome, very nice.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

CFR said:


> HUGE congrats!! The 101.021 has a champagne dial. You can check the Historic Data tab on this spreadsheet for reference. Most yellow gold Lange 1 dials are either champagne or silver (like the amazing 101.022). Lange hardly ever used white dials, but they're VERY white and kind of look like enamel in person even though they're not. Here's a white dial Lange 1 made for the Italian market in a white gold case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "mansplain". I'm still not buying what's being sold.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

teckel12 said:


> Thanks for the "mansplain". I'm still not buying what's being sold m


As if _anyone_ "cares" what you're "buying".


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

teckel12 said:


> Thanks for the "mansplain". I'm still not buying what's being sold m


I'm intrigued! What are we thinking is being sold that we're not buying? Can you say more?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

deleted, wrong thread!


----------



## descentropy (Apr 21, 2021)

weisscomposer said:


> *CFR's incredible spreadsheet* indicates that the Zeitwerk was produced in yellow gold (reference 140.021) as a non-limited piece between 2009-2013.
> 
> Congrats, OP, on the beautiful piece!


Do you have a link to this spreadsheet?


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

descentropy said:


> Do you have a link to this spreadsheet?


@CFR's world-famous* Lange spreadsheet can be found here.

*probably not actually world-famous.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

weisscomposer said:


> @CFR's world-famous* Lange spreadsheet can be found here.
> 
> *probably not actually world-famous.


It wasn't intended to be world-famous, and I was really surprised to learn how many pre-owned dealers and Lange AD/boutique employees used it. I don't remember if I told you this story. I started the spreadsheet as my own little project because I wanted to catalogue every Lange reference ever produced since 1994. I wanted to do this because (a) this is a pretty short time period so it seemed like a "doable" project, and (b) Lange made quite a few small-batch, limited-production (and some limited-edition), relatively unknown/unpublicized models especially in the pre-Richemont days (before 2000-2001) so I thought it'd be fun to track those down. So I put the spreadsheet online and would ask people to contribute their knowledge.

Then, a few years into the project, I decided that the "Annual Prices" tab was a bit redundant -- that's the tab where I just input the prices every time Lange releases a new US price list (typically 1-3 times annually) -- so I eliminated that tab. All of a sudden, several pre-owned dealers contacted me to say, "What happened? We rely on that Annual Prices tab when people bring us older Lange watches for sale or trade, to see how much they cost when they were new. Please bring that back!" Around the same time, when I was in a Lange boutique, one of the employees told me that one of the first things they did with new staff was to show them the spreadsheet link, so they would have a quick reference guide when a customer would walk in with some older Lange that the boutique staff had never seen before.

The best was was when the then-new CEO of Lange initially thought this was an internal document -- "Is this ours?"


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

CFR said:


> The best was was when the then-new CEO of Lange initially thought this was an internal document -- "Is this ours?"


What a great story! Thanks for sharing!

Yeah, the closest I've come to that last comment is being mistaken for sales staff every. single. time. I visit my favorite clothing shop. I finally decided to stop wearing their clothes on days when I knew I was planning a visit!

Back on topic: I can imagine that this spreadsheet requires a continuous investment of time to maintain. Like many others, I appreciate your effort and dip into the 'sheet it every once in a while to look up info on a cool, previously undiscovered (at least to me) Lange that I found a picture of. I've begun actively pursuing a first generation Lange 1 as the next piece, and your spreadsheet has been helpful in locking in references, model years, etc. and teaching me what is out there!


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

CFR said:


> HUGE congrats!! The 101.021 has a champagne dial. You can check the Historic Data tab on this spreadsheet for reference. Most yellow gold Lange 1 dials are either champagne or silver (like the amazing 101.022). Lange hardly ever used white dials, but they're VERY white and kind of look like enamel in person even though they're not. Here's a white dial Lange 1 made for the Italian market in a white gold case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!! Yup you're absolutely right it's a champagne dial. In person it looks very white though.

Your spreadsheet is incredible! I wonder if you thought about making the sheet open sourced so the community can contribute? I imagine it's so much work!


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

CFR said:


> I'm intrigued! What are we thinking is being sold that we're not buying? Can you say more?


I believe lies are being sold, and I'm not buying.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Gorgeous simply stunning!!!! Congrats


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

teckel12 said:


> I believe lies are being sold, and I'm not buying.


Ok... I'll bite. What lies are being sold and by whom? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

watchpanda said:


> Your spreadsheet is incredible! I wonder if you thought about making the sheet open sourced so the community can contribute? I imagine it's so much work!


Thanks! People can and do contribute by emailing updated info to the address shown at the top of the spreadsheet. Fewer and fewer people contribute these days because most references have been catalogued at this point. Still, there's the occasional discovery that pops up from time to time, which is always fun!


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

Looks great! I hope yellow gold makes a come back soon...it's time, and the Lange 1 does yellow gold right.


----------



## magana_manuel (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow congratulations on this!
Such a fantastic piece!


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

magana_manuel said:


> Wow congratulations on this!
> Such a fantastic piece!


Thank you!


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch (Dec 1, 2018)

watchpanda said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been a huge fan of Lange and finally pulled the trigger on a 1998 Lange 1 in Yellow Gold Ref 101.021. I wanted to get one through the Sotheby's auction a few weeks ago but unfortunately I missed out by about CHF 2K. No worries! Luckily I found a great seller on Chron24.
> 
> ...


That’s classy my guy. Nice choice


----------



## aTudor (Sep 3, 2017)

These early Langes seem promising for appreciation I think


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

watchpanda said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been a huge fan of Lange and finally pulled the trigger on a 1998 Lange 1 in Yellow Gold Ref 101.021. I wanted to get one through the Sotheby's auction a few weeks ago but unfortunately I missed out by about CHF 2K. No worries! Luckily I found a great seller on Chron24.
> 
> ...



Very beautiful! Congrats!


----------

